# Name of form



## Spider (Apr 23, 2006)

What are the names of the black belt forms in Tang Soo Do


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 23, 2006)

It depends on the grade of black...

Chodan

Bassai
Naihanchi Chodan
Gicho Hyung Sam Bu
Eedan

Chinto
Naihanchi Ee Dan
Tanto Hyung
Samdan

Rohai
Naihanchi Sam Dan
Bong Hyung
Unig Zyow
Cane Hyung


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 23, 2006)

I moved this to an area where it might get more answeres
sheldon Bedell
mt mod


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 23, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Gicho Hyung Sam Bu


 
Did you mean "Chil Sung"?

Gicho Hyung are usually beginning gup forms.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 23, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> It depends on the grade of black...
> 
> Chodan
> 
> ...


You learned kicho Hyung Sam Bu at Cho Dan? I'm confused. I learned that at white belt in TSD. It's not a slam. Just curious.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 24, 2006)

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> Did you mean "Chil Sung"?
> 
> Gicho Hyung are usually beginning gup forms.


 
Nope.  We learned it at white belt, but that form is so important, according my the teachers in my lineage, that it is specifically asked for at chodan.  Everything about this hyung must be perfect in order to earn the rank.


----------



## JWLuiza (May 12, 2006)

Spider said:
			
		

> What are the names of the black belt forms in Tang Soo Do



First:

Chinte, Chinto, Kanku Dai, Bassai Dai, Shihoken (Sa Bang Kwan), Jion

Second:

Kanku Sho, Bassai Sho, Naihanchi 3, Empi, Sip Soo, Kae Bek, Tenchi, (r)Lohai

Third:

Less defined in my school


----------



## Miles (May 12, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Nope. We learned it at white belt, but that form is so important, according my the teachers in my lineage, that it is specifically asked for at chodan. Everything about this hyung must be perfect in order to earn the rank.



Upnorthkyosa,

What specifically about Kicho Hyung Sam Bu is important for chodan according to your teachers?   I am assuming (perhaps incorrectly) that Il Bu and Ee Bu are not viewed as being as important.

FWIW, at the TSD dojang where I teach TKD, all 3 of the Kicho hyungs, in addition to the 5 pyung-ahns, and Bassai are required for chodan.  The first Naihanchi hyung may also be required for chodan (definitely for eedan).

Good discussion!

Miles


----------



## tsdmgk1336 (May 19, 2006)

TSDMGK curriculumn..

Kicho hyung iil bo
ki chohyung eebo
ki cho hyung sam bo

Pyung ahn Cho dan
Pyung ahn edan
pyung ahn sam dan
pyung ahn sa dan
pyung ahn oh dan

Bassai Hyung

Chil sung ill ro
chil sung e ro
chil sung sam ro
chil sung sa ro
chil sung oh ro
chil sung yuk ro
chil sung chil ro

yuk ro cho dan
yuk ro e dan
yuk ro sam dan
yuk ro sa dan
yuk ro o dan
yuk ro yuk dan


Nai Han chi cho dan, e dan, sam dan

Jindo
Rho Hai

Wan Shu
Sei san
Bassai so
Ji on
o Sip Sa Bu Dea
Chin Te
Shim Pa
O Sip sa bu so

Weapons hyungs 
dan Do Hyung Cho Dan ( single dagger form)
Dan Do Sibum Hyung ( Double dagger form)

Bong Hyung Ee dan 
Bong Hyung sibum Hyung

Hwa Dao ( Flower sword, single Broad sword)
Shuan dao ( double broad sword)

|Taihe Ch'ang Hyung (gun spear, shoalin long spear)


----------

